# UK expat receiving US salary!?



## DiggaDagga (May 4, 2011)

Hey guys. 

I've just moved to Doha recently... and there is some confusion with my salary... 

Need your help on this one. 

Any UK expats in the middle east getting paid in US D? 

Working out the depreciation over the year... It's coming to 1k Gbp... That's from US to QR, then QR to GBP in my UK bank. 

Can you guys advise? Is it better to just transfer into UK account straight and manage from my UK account (expenses and whatsoever day to day...) 

Help!


----------



## Miss Maha (Jun 8, 2010)

You will get the perfect answer from the bank it self


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

DiggaDagga said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I've just moved to Doha recently... and there is some confusion with my salary...
> 
> ...


This is a tough question. While you will "save money" by transferring direct from USD -> GBP, your bank may not be willing to offer you any services in qatar due to not having a QR-based account. 

Regardless, if you get paid in QR, you are still essentially getting paid in USD, as there is a fixed currency rate between the two currencies. The bank is just charging you a fee to transact between them.

I'm an American in the UAE and I get paid in USD. I see those stupid transaction fees everytime I get my salary transfer.

-md000/Mike


----------



## richardbkk (Oct 21, 2011)

*Multi-currency*

You can open up a multiple currency bank account in the UK if you have a mortgage or expenses to pay in the UK and want to reduce the transfer & exchange rate fees. If not, it is better to have an offshore account to avoid UK taxes.

Lloyds, Standard Bank and HSBC all have decent offshore accounts with internet banking. PM me for more info.


----------

